# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Cila eshte gjatesia normale per nje person?

## bluetone

Cfare gjatesi do te jet mjaftueshme per nje  mashkull dhe per nje femer (shprehni mendimet per te dyja gjini)

----------


## the admiral

per mendimin tim, gjatesia normale per nje mashkull eshte 1.80m, ndersa per nje femer 1.60m. 

ndersa per sa i perket preferencave une nuk kam ndonje gjatesi te preferuar per femrat...
nuk jam dakord me ato qe thone "gjatesia eshte gjysma e bukurise". 
femra ime ideale eshte e gjate nga 1.55m - 1.90m...

----------


## Butrint.

M=1.80
F=1.70

----------


## l'amoureuse

Kjo varet ndermjet kujt behet krahasimi
Per nje mashkull qe ka vetem 170 cm nje femer diku ke 150 cm do i dukej mese normale!
per mua ...meshkujt mbi 185cm  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Fishtani1

une po i tregoj shkencarisht, peraferisht se sme kujtohen mire shifrat, per meshkujt:

normale = (169 - 175 cm)
mbi normale = (176-181 cm)
te gjate = (mbi 182 cm)
shume te gjate = (mbi 195 cm)

----------


## stern

*boooooooo un as te normalja nuk futem me 1.60
u pa puna,gjithmone me taka te larta*

----------


## Viola.V

> Kjo varet ndermjet kujt behet krahasimi
> Per nje mashkull qe ka vetem 170 cm nje femer diku ke 150 cm do i dukej mese normale!
> per mua ...meshkujt mbi 185cm


Ne te dyja kemi te njejta mendime : gjeja e pare qe shikoj tek nje burre eshte gjatesia ...meshkuj mbi 1.85 cm eshte gjatesia ideale per mua .
Femra do ishte mire me nje gjatesi 160 -180 cm 
Mashkulli edhe pse do ishte Danny De Vito actor hollivudi do dukej shume qesharak me ate gjatesi .

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Aaaaauuuuuccccc na mori me qaf kjo gjatsia ...
Un do thoja per nje mashkull 175-180 
nje femer 170-175 .

Ps: me mir te gjat se sa te shkurter  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

djemt: 1.80

vajzat 1.65-1.70

une jam 1.75 sikur te isha 1.65 do me pelqente me shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> per mendimin tim, gjatesia normale per nje mashkull eshte 1.80m, ndersa per nje femer 1.60m. 
> 
> ndersa per sa i perket preferencave une nuk kam ndonje gjatesi te preferuar per femrat...
> nuk jam dakord me ato qe thone "gjatesia eshte gjysma e bukurise". 
> femra ime ideale eshte e gjate nga 1.55m - 1.90m...


ashtu thua ti por une njoh nje cift ku djali u nda pse ajo ishte 1.55 ai 1.85. pse u ndave ishte e shkurter sikur nuk e kishte pare me apre ky lol

----------


## Endri_

> une po i tregoj shkencarisht, peraferisht se sme kujtohen mire shifrat, per meshkujt:
> 
> normale = (169 - 175 cm)
> *mbi normale = (176-181 cm)*
> te gjate = (mbi 182 cm)
> shume te gjate = (mbi 195 cm)


Varet ku jeton.
Une jam 1.82 i gjate dhe ne norvegji ose gjermani (atje ku kam jetuar) eshte nje gjatesi normale. Mos them me dukej vetja si i shkurter. lol po nejse.
Ndersa me shifren e pare (1.69- 1.75) ne kto vende do konsideroheshe i shkurter.

Shifrat e mesiperme jane te sakta vetem per rastin e shqiperise.

----------


## the admiral

> ashtu thua ti por une njoh nje cift ku djali u nda pse ajo ishte 1.55 ai 1.85. pse u ndave ishte e shkurter sikur nuk e kishte pare me apre ky lol


hahaha. po ka pasur shpresa se do rritej akoma. kot nuk thone: shpresa vdes e fundit  :buzeqeshje: 
nuk e di. se c'ka dicka qe me terheq edhe tek femrat e shkurtera......




> gjeja e pare qe shikoj tek nje burre eshte gjatesia ...meshkuj mbi 1.85 cm eshte gjatesia ideale per mua .


ne fakt kam vene re se shume femrave i pelqejne meshkujt e gjate. edhe ato qe jane 1.50 kerkojne meshkuj te gjate. 
te cuditshme jeni ju femrat  :arushi:

----------


## Fishtani1

> Varet ku jeton.
> Une jam 1.82 i gjate dhe ne norvegji ose gjermani (atje ku kam jetuar) eshte nje gjatesi normale. Mos them me dukej vetja si i shkurter. lol po nejse.
> Ndersa me shifren e pare (1.69- 1.75) ne kto vende do konsideroheshe i shkurter.
> 
> Shifrat e mesiperme jane te sakta vetem per rastin e shqiperise.


Mire pra shkencarisht klasifikohen si "te gjate" , klasifikimet behen ne rang boteror (gjithe racat e njerezeve) e jo krahinor apo grup caktuar shoqeror. -)

----------


## Endri_

> Mire pra shkencarisht klasifikohen si "te gjate" , klasifikimet behen ne rang boteror (gjithe racat e njerezeve) e jo krahinor apo grup caktuar shoqeror. -)


Atehere je ne shume ne rregull ti. Se me 1.3 miliard kinez neper kembe aq dalin llogarite  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

btw info per forumistat per njerezit me te gjate ishte amerika por ne vitin e fundit e mori poland

----------


## Fishtani1

> Atehere je ne shume ne rregull ti. Se me 1.3 miliard kinez neper kembe aq dalin llogarite


Pa harruar hinduzet+indonizianet+pakistanezet etj etj  :ngerdheshje: 




> btw info per forumistat per njerezit me te gjate ishte amerika por ne vitin e fundit e mori poland


Holandezet njihen si me te gjatet ne Bote, pastaj Hercegovinet/Malazezet bashke me Nordiket, pastaj nje vend afrikan (nese nuk gaboj Kenia) e me rradhe.

----------


## Viola.V

> ne fakt kam vene re se shume femrave i pelqejne meshkujt e gjate. edhe ato qe jane 1.50 kerkojne meshkuj te gjate. 
> te cuditshme jeni ju femrat


E verteta eshte se gjatesia e flokeve te femres tregon hijeshi dhe zevendeson bukurine qe nuk e ka ajo femer ( kam pare para dy muajve nje vajze shume te shkurter por me floket me te bukura ne bote dhe shume te gjata ) dhe nga ana tjeter gjatesia e burrit tregon nje hijeshi qe je burre i vertete dhe te krijon nje siguri per t'u mbeshtetur , somebody to rely on .

Per femren duhen floket e gjata dhe per burrin duhet gjatesia .
Per fat te keq une i kam floket e shkurtra .Gjithe bukurine qe kam e humbas tek floket .

----------


## PINK

Viola gjatesia vlen te rely-esh on per Ty ? Po sikur te jete I gjate , I holle me pak kurriz te dal? Lol

----------


## Hard

> Cila eshte gjatesia normale per nje person?



...mendoj se mashkulli duhet te jet 1.90  me kete mendoj se osht normale ...

kurse per femrat normale do te jet prej 1.75 deri 1.80cm.

----------


## l'amoureuse

> gjatesia e burrit tregon nje hijeshi qe je burre i vertete


Hmm,are you sure Viola ?!  :ngerdheshje: 

OK,e drejte per sa i takon gjatesise se mashkullit,e cila shume here eshte ne raport te drejte me hijeshine e tij,por ky s'eshte nje target fix,mendoj une.
Sa per floket,don't worry,rriten...(edhe pse ne varesi te tipareve,shume shpesh i gjej floket e shkurter si nje alternative goxha te mire tek nje femer;s'kam akoma kurajon,t'a eksperimentoj :P )

----------

